

Introducing Instant Articles - wrongc0ntinent
http://media.fb.com/2015/05/12/instantarticles/

======
camillomiller
If you can't beat'em, join'em? I'm very skeptic about the sustainability of a
model where you, the publisher, are kindly hosted by someone else's platform.
You'll have much less control and you'll be basically giving Facebook your
content (for free?) in return for the ability to run your own ads on their
platform... Just another giant step towards the atomization of publishing.

